# مساعده ف مشروع تقطيع الصاج



## Eng_Charm (5 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بخصوص ورشة لتصنيع القفيز المعدنى ( الأفيز )
ماهى الماكينات المستخدمه 
وكيف احصل على معلومات خاصه ب المشروع وهكذا اريد المساعده جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng_Charm (9 سبتمبر 2011)

حد يساعدنى لو سمحتم


----------



## eslam zaher (28 مايو 2012)

انا اعمل فى مصنع يقوم بعمل الافيز عاوز تعرف ايه بالظبط وانا اجاوبك عاوز المراحل ولا انواع الماكينات ولا ايه بالظبط


----------

